# Drywalling: No studs in Corners



## milbry18 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am drywalling over horse-hair plaster.  In almost all of my corners on one side doesn't have a stud to attach the drywall to.  Is there anything I will be able to do?  I did liquid nails the sheets of drywall when I hung them, but some of the sheets still have some play.  When I try to send a screw in the corner it goes in so far then stops.  Would drywall nails work any better?  Should I trying laying some glue in the corners?  I saw on the interent they make tabs or stops, but i wasn't sure if i could use them after the drywall is hung?  Or will the drywall compound hold it good enough? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2007)

You need to install a piece of wood to back up where you attach the drywall. Some places sell clips...ussually a big drywall supplyer, not big box stores.
When the drywall is already in and you push it and it moves....only one fix....spray foam insulation behind it.

Messy messy job.


----------

